# Getting into Healthcare System



## LarryS (Feb 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how it was and how long it took to get into the healthcare system in ON? I am diabetic and take pills to control it. I will need to be sure I don't have a lapse in medicine once we make the final move to Ottawa. Any help on this would be great! Was in Ottawa this last weekend and such a nice change from Washington D.C. Nicer traffic and more polite drivers. The people is the shops were so nice too...real customer service which we have less and less of here in the D.C. areas. Anyway -- thanks so much.


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

*ohip*



LarryS said:


> Can anyone tell me how it was and how long it took to get into the healthcare system in ON? I am diabetic and take pills to control it. I will need to be sure I don't have a lapse in medicine once we make the final move to Ottawa. Any help on this would be great! Was in Ottawa this last weekend and such a nice change from Washington D.C. Nicer traffic and more polite drivers. The people is the shops were so nice too...real customer service which we have less and less of here in the D.C. areas. Anyway -- thanks so much.


Hi

If you are PR and just got in, Ontario health system has a 3 months waiting period.
On that time you are not covered.
After 3 months , you will be able to issue a ohip card (Ontario health insurance plan)
and will receive treatments for everything.

Good luck


----------



## LarryS (Feb 11, 2009)

*Thanks!*



Jade said:


> Hi
> 
> If you are PR and just got in, Ontario health system has a 3 months waiting period.
> On that time you are not covered.
> ...


Thanks so much! Now I will know what to prepare for.


----------

